# Help with glass doors popping out in viv



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

So I come home from work this evening & fed my bosc & while doing so one of the f**ckin glass doors comes out of the groove/runs & nearly lands on top of her!

Managed to get it back in but I can see quite a gap where the glass should be (basically the glass isn't be held in by much) in the runs, how would I go about making this gap smaller and the doors less likely to fall out again! I can't see any way of tightening everything up to bring them closer together?!

Confused.com lol


----------



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

Would PTFE tape help maybe?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

tRiBaLmArKiNgS said:


> So I come home from work this evening & fed my bosc & while doing so one of the f**ckin glass doors comes out of the groove/runs & nearly lands on top of her!
> 
> Managed to get it back in but I can see quite a gap where the glass should be (basically the glass isn't be held in by much) in the runs, how would I go about making this gap smaller and the doors less likely to fall out again! I can't see any way of tightening everything up to bring them closer together?!
> 
> Confused.com lol


 
I had a similar problem not long back, I lightly lowerd the top runner downard a little, it just cliped onto my viv, no glue etc, the only real way to do it is to lower the runner to make it fit, or buy a new peice of glass to fit it.

I have known people wedge the glass in with other things but it tends to become an annoying problem after a while.


----------



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I had a similar problem not long back, I lightly lowerd the top runner downard a little, it just cliped onto my viv, no glue etc, the only real way to do it is to lower the runner to make it fit, or buy a new peice of glass to fit it.
> 
> I have known people wedge the glass in with other things but it tends to become an annoying problem after a while.


Ok mate cheers, gonna have to have a good look at it & see if its possible to lower it.... Hopefully it will be possible but if not I dunno what else to do other than as you said get glass a bit deeper  or I was also thinking about putting some ptfe tape along the runners so the gap is tighter? Dunno how successfully this would work though


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

tRiBaLmArKiNgS said:


> Ok mate cheers, gonna have to have a good look at it & see if its possible to lower it.... Hopefully it will be possible but if not I dunno what else to do other than as you said get glass a bit deeper  or I was also thinking about putting some ptfe tape along the runners so the gap is tighter? Dunno how successfully this would work though


 
I have no idea about that mate, hope it is able to be sorted though.:2thumb:


----------



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have no idea about that mate, hope it is able to be sorted though.:2thumb:


Cheers mate, it seems fine ATM, just don't wanna take the chance that it'll pop back out again  especially in the middle of the night or when I'm not in :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

tRiBaLmArKiNgS said:


> Cheers mate, it seems fine ATM, just don't wanna take the chance that it'll pop back out again  especially in the middle of the night or when I'm not in :lol2:


Maybey you could use a viv lock to help secure it in place, if it ever did pop out it would rest against the lock and the other glass peice to reduce the risk in the mean time?

I have imprivised with holding glass together with viv locks in the past ontil I could get it sorted, they are only a couple of quid


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

what about some thin drinking straws, if you flattened them and try laying them in the bottom runners then that might raise the glass enough and the glass should still slide, never tried it but it may work.


----------

